# RMAX slowly comeing back



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

to those who know me,an those who are trying to get up with ,i had a real good tunning day oct the 21st getting ready to do the halloween ride ,man it was running good ,the last thing i really rember is hitting the throttle 1 last time,ended up in the icu unit in a nearby hospital, with around 4 days of memeory loss 5 broken ribs ,an my spleen remove as it was busted, i am back to the house now an on the road to recovery, realeased the 1st nov, if we had any thing in the works please call an let me know, as i can not rember much from the day of the accident, be carefull out there my friends it can happen fast


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

Glad ur doing all right


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow! Glad you're ok buddy! 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

glad your ok


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Glad your ok bud. I lost my spleen when i was 18 i feel ur pain on that part.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow...had no idea. Hope every day is better for you.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

hope you have a speedy recovery and everything goes fine ....


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Hope your recovery is fast and the pain Is mild ,I had all of my ribs broken at once , nothing worse than not being able to take a breath in and scared to let it back out . Best of luck brother 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Man I hate to hear this. I'm glad your back up and running tho.

How bad is the bike?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dang Rick, first I've heard of this. Glad your ok, get better bud.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hope you get better soon man


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Dang Rick! I'm glad to hear you are doing better. Wow, the brute try to do you in, or what?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow. Glad your ok. 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> Dang Rick! I'm glad to hear you are doing better. Wow, the brute try to do you in, or what?


yea i was out back in my test launch hole , had came out 4 or 5 times ,an was happy with the way it was hooking an running out ,well i can only lay in it for around 100ft before you need to let off an come back around , well my last pass out i got it slowed but decided to blip the throttlle 1 last time ,well the throttle stuck wide open , lucklly i was able to hang long eno ugh to hit the kill switch , could have been a lot worse ,i still do not rember what all did happen, my buddy across the road got it out of the trees for me ,i havent looked at it yet


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow man. That's sounds like a scary ride. I've had my throttle stick once, before I put on the new throttle cable . I was on the creek so it wasn't too dangerous. I'm glad your back on your feet man.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ouch! - Glad you're here to tell us about it man.


----------

